# Sporadic connection on MTNL - aka disconnection blues



## shaunak (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently taken a MTNL connection. The connection keeps breaking often making it unusable.

At the best of times (night, early morning) I get these stats:
Downstream	Upstream​SNR Margin	:	12.5 	16.5	db
Line Attenuation	:	41.0 	28.8 	db
Data Rate	:	2048 	260 	kbps

But through out the day, the SNR margin drops to 6.4dB and near abouts.

The second a call comes in on the line, it disconnects. And it disconnects randomly throughout the day anyway.

My 7 year old cousin knows more than the the lady on the 1504 helpline. [Who kept saying "Modom" for some reason. ] So I guess I will get no help from MTNL.

I have tried everything to reduce the noise on the line. Minimum splitters, shorted wires. Right now I just have one phone and the router connected. Is there any thing I can do to salvage this connection?



*Edit: Its 5 in the morning and my connection is already breaking.  
Any body know the procedure for ending the connection?
*

One of these days, I am gonna shift to Latvia.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm having the same problem!!!!
Need solution please.......................



			
				Stats said:
			
		

> DOWNSTREAM      UPSTREAM
> SNR Margin:                   46.0	        7.1	db
> Line Attenuation:            22.0	        16.3	db


----------



## paroh (Mar 13, 2010)

Status with modulation ADSL 2 +

Download(SNR)           Upload(SNR)
18-24db                           11-13db

Speed

Download                   Upload
1152                           1021

Status with modulation G.DMT

 Download(SNR)           Upload(SNR)
22-26db                           11-13db

Download(SNR)           Upload(SNR)
28-33db                           7db

Speed

Download                   Upload
1152                          960


As the speed increase the SNR also get low. and all of u know that the condition of mtnl line is not good. To get a stable connection ask them to reduce ur speed. As 2Mb is good speed but if u are not getting a stable connection than there is no use of 2Mb. I think u ask mtnl to reduce ur speed to 1Mb.

Note: U can try  modulation G.DMT as on this modulation i am getting better stability of connection than ADSL 2+.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2010)

^ thats completely wrong. With increase of speed SNR which stands for *Signal to Noise Ratio* doesn't get low. SNR is simply a ratio which depends on the quality of line.

Attenuation is the loss of signal over distance. The far you are form the exchange, the more attenuation you'll have. SNR should be high and Attenuation should be low for a perfect line.

Anyways, just ask for a rewiring if you want to get rid of the disconnections. Things like asking them to reduce speed will not work, imho.

Regarding modulation, I always keep it "Auto" the router itself chooses the best for itself. But from what I've heard, ADSL2+ is the one you must be using as ADSL2+ can maintain high speeds over low SNR. Low SNR on G.DMT which is a type ADSL modulation leads to disconnections.

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------




shaunak said:


> But through out the day, the SNR margin drops to 6.4dB and near abouts.
> 
> The second a call comes in on the line, it disconnects. And it disconnects randomly throughout the day anyway.


Just ask those MTNL idiots for a rewiring and pay them few bucks. And you SHOULD use a splitter if you aren't using.

And have you made more than 1 connection for the landline at your home?

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------

Here is my information:

```
--- System Information ---
Vendor: Linksys
ModelName: WAG54G2
Firmware Version: 1.00.17 , 2009-06-02T19:15:44
Boot Version: 1.03
Hardware Version: 0.01

--- DSL Information ---
DSL Driver Version:  E.25.41.39
DSL VPI/VCI:         0/32
DSL Status:          Showtime
DSL Mode:            ADSL2+
DSL Channel:         64
DSL Upstream Rate:   1021200
DSL Downstream Rate: 1145200

                      Down         up    
DSL Noise Margin:     8.0 dB      17.35 dB
DSL Attenuation:     29.0 dB      47.0 dB
DSL Transmit Power:  16.3 dBm      6.4 dBm
```
I've got very low Download SNR and very high Upload attenuation you see and I rarely get disconnected.


----------



## paroh (Mar 14, 2010)

@ico i think u are using good adsl modem from a good company that is able to maintain a stable connection at even low SNR.  
*www.pcurtis.com/network-adsl.htm

What max download and upload speed u are getting at 1mbps?


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2010)

paroh said:


> @ico i think u are using good adsl modem from a good company that is able to maintain a stable connection at even low SNR.
> *www.pcurtis.com/network-adsl.htm


Might be the case.



paroh said:


> What max download and upload speed u are getting at 1mbps?


Upload speed: *109 KB/Sec*,  Time remaining: 0:07 minutes


----------



## Aspire (Mar 14, 2010)

^This is not a discussion about ico'ss upload speed!!!!
*Need some solutions please for this frequent disconnection.........................*

BTW I do use a splitter and am using 2 phones on the telephone line.
and my speed is 512!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^ if using two fones, then setup should always be like this:

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/6383/aspirin.png
The ADSL signal should be filtered BEFORE you make the connections for two fones.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 14, 2010)

^^
Nice paintjob


----------



## Aspire (Mar 14, 2010)

^Hmmm I'll try that!
Thanks


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

next time someone says modom on the phone... tell them condom mein problem aa rahi hai... for some reason the lights on the condom are not working.... what to do  ? should i reconnect the condom ?


----------

